

Ask HN: Hacker news digest by email? - Tichy

I have all sorts of ideas for improving HN for myself, but maybe one simple quick fix would be to get a daily mail with the best of HN of the day. Possibly that could end the compulsion to check for news all the time.<p>I just wanted to ask if anybody has implemented this already by any chance?<p>I suppose tools for mailing RSS feeds exist, but something more sophisticated might be called for, taking into account the votes.
======
JoachimSchipper
Start at <http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>.

~~~
Tichy
Looks good, I'll try that for a while.

------
GFischer
There's the Hacker Newsletter ( <http://www.hackernewsletter.com/> ) , which
is weekly, and the Hacker Monthly ( <http://hackermonthly.com/> ) which is
monthly and paid.

------
bearwithclaws
Or you could just use <http://twitter.com/newsyc100> .

